# Help. DEP shuts down IE



## 10097118105100 (Apr 1, 2008)

When I try to start IE7 it is promptly closed by Windows. 
I have a message "To help protect your computer, Data Execution Prevention has closed Internet Explorer".

I am running Avast Antivirus, AdAware SE Personal, Windows Defender ( I also have javacool Spyware Blaster). All are up-to-date and find nothing on a scan.

I have accessed Control Panel -> Internet Settings -> Advanced and Reset IE.

What should I do to get it working? I have FireFox & Opera for most browsing, but I really need IE for OWA. (Interestingly I can use the FireFox add-in 'IE-tab' to access OWA in IE in FireFox - so it seems the problem is with IE, not the IE-engine).

I'm loath to just go and disable DEP without at least knowing why it is killing IE, because for all I know it may be doing the right thing!

I'm running Vista Ultimate on a Dell Inspiron 9400.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

10097118105100 said:


> When I try to start IE7 it is promptly closed by Windows.
> I have a message "To help protect your computer, Data Execution Prevention has closed Internet Explorer".
> 
> I am running Avast Antivirus, AdAware SE Personal, Windows Defender ( I also have javacool Spyware Blaster). All are up-to-date and find nothing on a scan.
> ...



Hello 10097118105100

Welcome to TSF

There is two area's that DEP is held

One in the perfomance section and the other in IE

Firstly we'll fix IE DEP

1. Open up IE and quickly select Tools
2. Select the advanced tab
3. Uncheck the _Enable memory protection_
4. Restart IE to apply.










1. Start\Control Panel\System and Maintenance\Performance Information and Tools\Adjust visual effect
2. Select the _Data execution prevention_ tab
3. Check the _Enable DEP for Essential windows programs and services_
4. Restart the computer to apply.












Alternatively

Disable DEP using CMD

A) In the command prompt, type *bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff* and press Enter.
B) You should get a success message back
C) Close the command prompt.
D) Restart the computer to apply.












Enable DEP using CMD

A) In the command prompt, type *bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx OptIn* and press Enter.
B) You should get a success message back
C) Close the command prompt.
D) Restart the computer to apply.

Regards




Craig


----------



## 10097118105100 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt response Placehold,

You have told me how to disable DEP for IE, but it seems to me that it is a good thing to have DEP *on*, after-all MS didn't decide to build the feature for no good reason. It's quite a good tool (in theory) :3-specs:.
So what I'd like to try and do is find out what is happening on my machine which causes DEP to shut down IE; and remove it 

Any thoughts on how I can do that?


----------



## 10097118105100 (Apr 1, 2008)

bump?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey 10097118105100

It looks like DEP is kicking in due to some kind of program that isnt authorised trying to open IE. The program can be anything that uses a form of javascript. Have you tried *looking over the First Steps at Removing Malware *.

It is possible that you have something on your system thats trying to download something malicious from the internet using IE.

Regards




Craig


----------



## tmhtpcmbl (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Craig,

I am new to TSF and I just want to say thank you for how to manage DEP it has helped me a lot. And also the link for getting rid of malicious malware. Thank you very much.


----------

